# Who's pumped for Pacific Rim?



## RangerWickett (Jul 10, 2013)

A friend of mine is a lucky bastard and got to see it tonight. I'm going to the first main showing Thursday. I can't see how any gamer could not want to see this movie, want it with every fiber of their being.

It's been getting great reviews. http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-del-toro-s-pacific-rim-is-a-total-blast.html


----------



## Umbran (Jul 10, 2013)

Me!  Me!  I'm pumped!

It is running at about 84% on the Tomatometer.  For a monsters vs giant robots film, that's pretty darned good.  I am hoping they get me to feel like I'm 12 years old....


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jul 10, 2013)

Uh, because it looks like a cut-rate evangelion, which may touch on sci-fi themes, but will likely have as much depth or substance as a WWF show?
Not to be just a nay-sayer or rain on a parade or just an obnoxious pessimist, but... yeah. Not impressed by the trailer. Not even as eye-candy. Think I'll sit back and watch Tremors 1-4 again.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jul 10, 2013)

Kind of interested, only because it's Guillermo del Toro and not Michael Bay. He should have some tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 10, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Not to be just a nay-sayer or rain on a parade or just an obnoxious pessimist, but... yeah.




Thank you, at least, for letting us know your intentions.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 10, 2013)

yep, the more I see the previews, the more I am looking forward to this movie...giant robots, check!  giant monsters, check!  Mix martial art combat, check!


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 10, 2013)

My family starts our beach vacation this weekend.  First thing we're going to do when we get there is go to the movie theater to watch us some Giant Robot vs Monster Fisticuffs (TM).


----------



## Janx (Jul 10, 2013)

I hadn't heard good things about it.  It looks like a live action giant mecha anime.  I guess I will consider seeing it


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 10, 2013)

Janx said:


> I hadn't heard good things about it.  It looks like a live action giant mecha anime.  I guess I will consider seeing it




Hadn't hea-  Hadn't HEARD?!

But but, but they're cancelling the apocalypse?!


----------



## Mallus (Jul 10, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Uh, because it looks like a cut-rate evangelion, which may touch on sci-fi themes, but will likely have as much depth or substance as a WWF show?



Well, to be accurate, it looks like a Western-made kaiju/tokusatsu movie with enormously high production values made by an acclaimed director. Which shouldn't come as a surprise, since that's exactly what it is. 

As for resembling Evangelion -- aside from the pilot-synchronization thing, which probably is meant as a direct Eva reference, it mostly doesn't. There's no evidence of rampant slapdash religious/occult iconography, no psychologically abused children, or conspicuously cross-shaped explosions (which is sorta a shame...). 

As for substance, it's a giant monster movie! While it's true some of the genre *did* address more serious issues --the original Godzilla is kinda a weirdly haunting elegy for Hiroshima & Nagasaki, the Smog Monster was about the dangers of pollution-- mostly they don't. 

As for resembling the WWF... yes, it does. Par for the course. I've always thought of kaiju movies as "the kind of professional wrestling I like". Do you really expect 200 ft tall monsters and the robots who fight them to sit around discussing their lives like in _My Dinner With Andre_? Although I would absolutely pay to see _that_ movie in the theaters. 

Kaiju films aren't for everyone, but if you grew up with them, you probably think Pacific Rim looks pretty good. 



> Not even as eye-candy.



Have you considered corrective lenses or perhaps LASIK? 

Me? I totally psyched. Especially since it's such an outlandish project: a big-budget giant monster movie made by an Academy Award & Palm D'or nominated, BAFTA-winning director. The fact it got made is stranger than fiction...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 10, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Uh, because it looks like a cut-rate evangelion, which may touch on sci-fi themes, but will likely have as much depth or substance as a WWF show?




Yes, World Wildlife Foundation shows are depressing! All those abused animals and the pleas for donations. If that's what this movie is like I'll skip it and watch PBS for free, dagnabbit!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 10, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Uh, because it looks like a cut-rate evangelion, which may touch on sci-fi themes, but will likely have as much depth or substance as a WWF show?
> Not to be just a nay-sayer or rain on a parade or just an obnoxious pessimist, but... yeah. Not impressed by the trailer. Not even as eye-candy. Think I'll sit back and watch Tremors 1-4 again.




Wow, from you that's a ringing endorsement.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 10, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> . Think I'll sit back and watch Tremors 1-4 again.




Of course you will because Tremors is awesome.  Don't forget the Tremor TV show.  Pacific Rim will be lucky to get two sequels and prequel and a TV series.


----------



## Herschel (Jul 10, 2013)

Mallus said:


> Do you really expect 200 ft tall monsters and the robots who fight them to sit around discussing their lives like in _My Dinner With Andre_?




That
Would
Be 
Awesome!

Best extra ever if they did it as a short for the video release.


----------



## Richards (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm looking forward to it!

Johnathan


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 10, 2013)

I only came across this one today, look out it might be too spoiler-ey for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=pn0MenBcz_s


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, still waiting for Netflix to get the Tremors TV show. I'm curious, but not curious enough to buy the box set outright.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Boston area has already been doing this for YEARS- http://www.kaiju.com/home.htm .I kind of hope these folks are doind something to celebrate the movie- maybe Jaeger-themed costumes?

Can't wait for the movie- even though I have had to explain it, repeatedly, to my co-workers.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 12, 2013)

Watched it yesterday. Great film. Guillermo Del Toro really delivers on his promise to show us Giant Robots fighting Alien monstrosities on film. While the story is a little thin and few of the cast make an impresson (with the exception of Idris Elba, Charlie Day, Burn Gorman and Ron Perlman), this is still worth a watch on the big screen. Hopefully this'll convince Hollywood to have more mecha movies in the future.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 12, 2013)

This movie was great fun. Ron Perlman's shoes were awesome. Not a perfect film, but way better than I ever though a kaiju flick could be.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 12, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> My family starts our beach vacation this weekend.  First thing we're going to do when we get there is go to the movie theater to watch us some Giant Robot vs Monster Fisticuffs (TM).




Nononononono!

What you should do is dress the kiddies up as monsters and robots and have them wrestle on the beach!









(Give 'em plenty of fluids, though.)


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 12, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nononononono!
> 
> What you should do is dress the kiddies up as monsters and robots and have them wrestle on the beach!




What do you think we're doing for the rest of the week?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 12, 2013)

Goooood, goooood!


----------



## jonesy (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's a B Roll for the movie:

[video=youtube;VRRSeOYjIjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRRSeOYjIjc[/video]

I thought the cockpits were mostly CG, but they actually built the whole chambers and they move around like a proper airplane flight sim.


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, saw it and it pretty much delivered what it said on the box- Mecha vs Kaiju. I thought it was quite fun, though some of the action was a little hard to follow (who's fighting who?) I thought the Kaiju could be a little more distinctive in terms of colour and markings. [sblock]A little too much on father-child relationship issues, though, and the final battle was rather meh compared to the battle in Hong Kong.[/sblock]

Ron Perlman and Idris Elba appeared to be seeing who could steal the show from the Mecha/Kaiju, but otherwise thought this is by far the most enjoyable movie of the summer so far.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 13, 2013)

It was pretty good, but I was expecting better.  The monster and mecha design was not that great.  I would have liked to see more battles with the other mecha and monsters to really see what those other mecha can do.  I think the first five or ten minutes of the movie where the did a summary would have been a cool movie in and of itself.


----------



## Richards (Jul 13, 2013)

I enjoyed it, but I'm a little shaky on why a monster that was specified to be a 



Spoiler



tailor-made clone would be pregnant.



And for those yet to see it, there is a bonus scene at the end of the credits.

Johnathan


----------



## Randomthoughts (Jul 13, 2013)

Saw the movie and thought it was great. I didn't expect the story and characters to interest me as much as it did (given that I expected it to be mainly a gorgeous looking slamfest) But it certainly could be better. I'd give it a B+/A-.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people keep saying how excited they were about Jax being in the movie? Who was Jax? Is that a Mortal Kombat reference to something?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2013)

Richards said:


> I enjoyed it, but I'm a little shaky on why a monster that was specified to be a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We will never know and I asked that myself.  



Spoiler



I think the answer is that this was the second wave, the ones to hunt and wipe out humans.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2013)

So, despite my enjoyment of the movie, there were some odd flaws, as pointed out by someone on reddit.



> Basically, there are two parts to the film. The monster vs robot fights; and the bits that make NO SENSE. Here's a few off the top of my head:
> 
> Stringer Bell tells gypsy danger not to save the fishing boat, yet once they disobey his direct order, he repeatedly tells them to save the boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jul 14, 2013)

As I understood it...



> Stringer Bell tells gypsy danger not to save the fishing boat, yet once they disobey his direct order, he repeatedly tells them to save the boat.




Once they engaged with the kaiju, they lost any tactical advantage and might as well have tried to save the boat.



> Apparently, being good with a bo staff makes you eminently qualified to pilot a 300 foot robot.




The idea behind that was pretty vague, but there was some dialog about using the sparring to see how similar the thought processes were of the candidates -- presumably, that indicated compatibility.



> Gypsy Danger uses a tanker as a sword, 30 seconds later activates the sword it already had.




They did that repeatedly with a number of different weapons.  What was implied was that the individual kaiju adapt, so the jaegers hold their weapons in reserve until they get a good opportunity to use it.



> states nuclear power is "analog" and can survive EMPs. Yep, OK #pacificrimscience. But what about the fancy touchscreen, holographic projectors and, you know, the rest of the robot? (also, later on, states they are leaking fuel - nuclear fuel?).




Yes, this doesn't make a lot of sense.  Of course, jaegers are pretty much impossible tech for early 21st century _anyway_...



> the EMP takes out the jaegers and most of Hong Kong, yet the black market shop is unaffected.




Handwave it.  If anybody has shielded backup generators, it would be the guys selling kaiju parts on the black market.  They were probably further away from the blast than the jaegar dome, so the shielding was more effective.



> How did the kaiju know exactly where Charlie was (to the inch) when pursuing him? And why chase after him? They already know the humans' plan, thanks to the 2 way drift. That chase scene served literally no purpose.




They're a hive mind, right?  Maybe they could still sense him, and thought he might be able to do the same?  Maybe they were worried that he could drift again and gain more info...which is actually what happened.



> Once Charlie found out that the kaiju DNA was needed to open the rift, why didn't he just radio the base? Surely that is important information that couldn't wait for a helicopter ride?




You don't just radio a military base and get handed the CO on the line.  They might not have even had any way to authenticate who they were over the radio, since those guys were never expected to do fieldwork.  The base staff would recognize them and see their ID's in person, but they wouldn't necessarily know the sound of their voice over the radio and know they were legit.



> The underwater nuclear explosion literally did no damage to kaijus or gypsy danger. And surely there would have been an absolute buttload of steam caused by exploding a nuclear bomb in the ocean?




Actually...it killed one kaiju and heavily injured the second...who was the first class 5 ever seen.  Scary to think that it could even survive a close-range nuclear attack.  Gypsy Danger was further away than the kaiju, and is presumably fully shielded and built tough enough to get repeatedly pounded on by a giant monster.



> If the kaijus are cloned, why is one of them pregnant?




If there are limits to the number you can send through from one dimension to another, then starting to make them pregnant is a way to cheat the limit.



> If the wormhole thing only opens with kaiju DNA, how did the escape pods get out? And why were they never used by any of the other jaeger crews up until this point?




Not every jaeger uses the same design.  Also, they may have had them -- but the Chinese and Russian jaegers never had the opportunity to use them.  The Chinese died almost instantly, and the Russians did as well when their reactor exploded.



> jaegers are about 300 ft tall, yet 7 miles off the coast of Alaska, they aren't fully submerged.




The continental shelf might go out that far, especially along the Aleutian islands?  Otherwise, just rule of cool.



> kaiju is the size of a large office building, yet they manage to lose it, despite being surrounded by helicopters and having radar in the control room.




"Lost" kaiju were either underwater or surrounded by skyscrapers, both of which would play havoc with sensors.



> Speaking of which, wouldn't it be more useful to have radar on the jaeger itself rather than a remote facility that could lose contact with the jaeger? Well, seeing as they were able to communicate when gypsy danger crossed dimensions I guess that isn't an issue. Yet the radar conveniently fails when they're fighting at the breach.




Radar wouldn't be very useful underwater.  That's why they use sonar on submarines.



> World government scraps the jaegers and builds a wall. Wall is breached in an hour. Why don't they go back and throw a boatload of money at the jaeger program? In fact, why did they scrap it in the first place? After all, it has been 100% successful up to this point. It's not like the military to ever stop doing something simply because of casualties...




I got the impression that the walls did work at first, but the kaiju adapted.  Jaegers are expensive, and world trade was destroyed by the war -- the governments probably couldn't afford to keep building them, so they just evacuated the wealthy inland in desperation.



> And why weren't tanks/planes/missiles usable against the kaiju? Are you telling me they couldn't put plasma guns on a load of tanks and smash the bejeezus out of them? Or the little rockets that fire out of the jaeger's chest? They seemed to work...




They did use them against the first kaiju, and it took them days and cost them three cities.  The kaiju only got tougher from there.  If you assume that GIANT ROBOTS make _any_ sense, then go ahead and assume they're much more effective...for some reason.



> Were the Hansens (the father and son jaeger team) Scottish or Australian? They couldn't hold an accent for more than a sentence.




Australian characters played by an American and British actor.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a lot of logic leaps of things not presented in the movie.  The movie had a lot of plot holes and inconsistencies.  But that's pretty much par these days for big budget movies.


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jul 14, 2013)

Crothian, agreed...although a few of them were mentioned in "blink and you miss it" dialog.  I still think the holes are a little easier to rationalize than those of your typical Michael Bay film.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 15, 2013)

Just saw it this evening.  I have to agree with DreadPirateMurphy - several of those are explained in the film.  The egregious one was the "analog" comment.  Better to have simply said that she wasn't affected because she was inside a shielded facility, and not connected to any outside inputs at the time (where all the control consoles *are* connected to antennas and other exterior inputs).


----------



## Mallus (Jul 15, 2013)

RangerWickett said:


> So, despite my enjoyment of the movie, there were some odd flaws, as pointed out by someone on reddit.



That's a great list -- if you're looking for an example of the kind of terrible nerd criticism that's so prevalent on the Internet! It also demonstrates that observations made without any attempt at _understanding_ are a devastating criticism of the *critic*, and not the work in question. 

If you have to ask why Gipsy Danger used a tanker as a _bat_, or why they waited until Gipsy was badly damaged and almost in orbit before using the _sword_, or why they built giant robots instead of more planes & tanks, you should first ask: why the hell did I see this film in the first place?

Asking why everyone keeps _singing_ in a movie musical is not a smart question. It's not incisive criticism. It's proof you just don't get it (which is fine --musicals, like kaiju movies, aren't for everyone). 

For the record, I thought it was great. A rare thing: a big-budget summer blockbuster that was also clearly a very personal film; made with heart, passion, and an incredible attention to detail. And I thought the story & acting were fine. 

If I had to nitpick, I'd say my only complaint is it wasn't as nutty as some of the classic Japanese kaiju films (though I think Del Toro had to play it pretty straight). No Mothra Girls singing their lovely hit song on national television (Godzilla vs. Mothra), no Mothra practicing giant monster diplomacy (Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster)... hmmm, maybe my only complaint is: no Mothra!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2013)

I was kind of disappointed that they did not have the Godzilla march music in the movie at some point.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 15, 2013)

Mallus said:


> If you have to ask why Gipsy Danger used a tanker as a _bat_, or why they waited until Gipsy was badly damaged and almost in orbit before using the _sword_, or why they built giant robots instead of more planes & tanks, you should first ask: why the hell did I see this film in the first place?
> 
> Asking why everyone keeps _singing_ in a movie musical is not a smart question. It's not incisive criticism. It's proof you just don't get it (which is fine --musicals, like kaiju movies, aren't for everyone).



So, are there any musical kaiju movies? I want to see that now.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 15, 2013)

jonesy said:


> So, are there any musical kaiju movies? I want to see that now.




None that I know of have made it to film, but....

From Wikipedia: 
*Giant Green Lizard! The Musical* is an original two-act musical written for and produced at the Maverick Theater in Fullerton, California in July 2006. It is a musical parody of the Japanese monster movies from the 1950s. The book, music and lyrics were written by Jeremy Gable, from an idea conceived by Maverick Theater owner Brian Newell.

The original title of the musical was Godzilla, The Musical, but the creators were notified by Toho Film Company Ltd that they could not use the name or likeness of Godzilla without permission. Therefore, the monster was renamed Gizard and the show was given a new title.

Giant Green Lizard! The Musical utilized both of the Maverick's theatrical spaces. Act One took place on the cabaret stage (which was set up to look like a karaoke bar), while Act Two took audiences to the proscenium stage, which was used as a lookout point for the Tokyo skyline. The show featured video segments, a miniature-scale destructible set of Tokyo, and a dozen original songs - including "Out of Synch", "Love Song For Gizard" and "The Monster In Me".

The show received a positive notice in the entertainment trade BackStage West, particularly noting its "inventive score" and "off-kilter sensibility".


----------



## Mallus (Jul 15, 2013)

jonesy said:


> So, are there any musical kaiju movies?



Not that I know of. But several of the Mothra movies have musical numbers where either the Mothra Girls or the island natives do the fabulous Mothra song. 

Mosula!


----------



## jonesy (Jul 15, 2013)

Mallus said:


> Not that I know of. But several of the Mothra movies have musical numbers where either the Mothra Girls or the island natives do the fabulous Mothra song.
> 
> Mosula!



That led me to this rock opera-ish version:
Mothra Metal


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 15, 2013)

Thought it was a fun summer movie - lots of action and some good lines in there. If the movie ends up having legs and becomes profitable, I wonder if, "today, we're canceling the Apocalypse" will be up there with "and today is our Independence Day" from Bill Pullman in terms of near apocalypse movies?


----------



## Mallus (Jul 15, 2013)

jonesy said:


> That led me to this rock opera-ish version:
> Mothra Metal



I like how they mixed in Mothra's screeches!


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 16, 2013)

I watched it on Friday, but hadn't had a chance to log into the webs.

Overall, I loved it.  There were maybe a double handful of minor quibbles (the analog/digital thing, the fist vs Newton's cradle scene) but the only thing that really drove me insane were how goofy and over the top the two scientist characters were.  I really would have preferred that those two characters were not played for comedic relief.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 16, 2013)

If we were to note the flaws, the goofy portrayal of the scientists characters is by no means the biggest issue.

There is only a single notable female character in the movie.  One.  Just one.  I will give them a partial point for having the female on the Russian team be the lead, and the only one of them who speaks, but she's not explored at all, and isn't really relevant to the plot.


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jul 16, 2013)

Umbran, at least they only made one of the heroes an American.  Contrast that with Independence Day or U-571.

I also give them bonus points for the one female lead being Rinko Kikuchi...but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## Joker (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe I'm a bit jaded from watching a large amount of movies but I thought it was boring.  Completely uninteresting characters which made the action a bit pointless.

Hollywood is an American export so you're gonna have American heroes saving the world.  Do foreigners complain that Indian movies only have Indian heroes saving the world?  Maybe.  I don't know. 
It's a silly criticism.  This is different that the Mighty Whitey trope which is a problem is Western cinema.

I'm probably gonna have stuff thrown at me for this, but if I may contrast Pacific Rim with my all time favorite disaster movie, Independence Day.
ID4 had characters which I cared about.  They were stereotypes, sure, but that had defined personalities with funny quirks.  They had families whom you followed throughout the movie and in whom you invested emotion.
None of that in Pacific Rim.  All flat, one dimensional character.  The worst of which were the scientists.

I don't know.  I'm of mind that action without emotional investment in the characters is pointless and boring.  I can't be entertained by pretty CGI anymore.

On a positive note, here's the funniest trailer for ID4 I've ever seen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YtvsxB9xQY


----------



## Hishen (Jul 19, 2013)

hows this any good review? recomendation? should i watch this or world war z?


----------



## GSHamster (Jul 19, 2013)

I saw someone describe this movie as "the Platonic ideal of a giant robot vs kaiju movie", and I think it's very apt.

The movie promised me giant robots fighting monsters, and it delivered. It is no more than that, but it is also no less than that.

It was a good time with friends who are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 21, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Saw it in 3D and was really happy that they didn't play the "this is 3D so everything has to come flying at the audience" tricks. The 3D just gave it depth that made it even more impressive to watch.

I laughed when I heard the voice of GLaDOS, and when the one Kaiju roared like Rodan. There were few things that gave me pause, but i can forgive them because I enjoyed the movie so much.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 24, 2013)

GSHamster said:


> The movie promised me giant robots fighting monsters, and it delivered. It is no more than that, but it is also no less than that.




I thought that.  But now, I think it is more than that.  We are very used to having the complexity of a movie given to us in dialog, specifically.  We have become inured to believing that sophistication only applies to grim moral ambiguity.  I think, in this case, those habits are not serving us well.  

http://stormingtheivorytower.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-visual-intelligence-of-pacific-rim.html


----------



## Joker (Jul 24, 2013)

Umbran said:


> I thought that.  But now, I think it is more than that.  We are very used to having the complexity of a movie given to us in dialog, specifically.  We have become inured to believing that sophistication only applies to grim moral ambiguity.  I think, in this case, those habits are not serving us well.
> 
> http://stormingtheivorytower.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-visual-intelligence-of-pacific-rim.html




We don't all have a certain type of pattern recognizing brain to appreciate this movie.  Like Joon Kim wrote in the comments section of the article you linked to, the visual cues aren't storytelling, they're world building cues.

Reading that article is like reading the comments on Prometheus criticizing people who didn't like the film because people who don't like Prometheus "just don't get it".


----------



## Umbran (Jul 24, 2013)

Joker said:


> We don't all have a certain type of pattern recognizing brain to appreciate this movie.




I think it is something that may come more naturally to some than to others, but I think anyone can learn to consider such matters more.  



> Like Joon Kim wrote in the comments section of the article you linked to, the visual cues aren't storytelling, they're world building cues.




I didn't read the comments, to be honest, but I am not sure I agree.  That suggests a lack of understanding of part of the nature of short stories - in them, world-building and storytelling are not generally separable.  You don't have the time, space, or word count (depending on your media) to not have elements play double or triple duty.


----------



## Joker (Jul 24, 2013)

I've studied many films in school and I know about symbolism and connecting motifs but implementing them doesn't mean you can ignore or poorly develop the elements which make up a good or entertaining piece of work.


----------



## GSHamster (Jul 24, 2013)

Umbran said:


> I thought that.  But now, I think it is more than that.  We are very used to having the complexity of a movie given to us in dialog, specifically.  We have become inured to believing that sophistication only applies to grim moral ambiguity.  I think, in this case, those habits are not serving us well.
> 
> http://stormingtheivorytower.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-visual-intelligence-of-pacific-rim.html




Visual motifs and cues are very common, though. Any half-way decent director will do this. Any movie with any sense of style will be good at this. Del Toro is good at this stuff, and it's what makes Pacific Rim a good movie for the subject matter.

But if you went into that movie expecting Pan's Labyrinth (to use another Del Toro movie), Pacific Rim is nowhere near that level of quality.


----------



## Krug (Jul 30, 2013)

Trailer done in classic TOHO style: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y3Qygyy4204


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jul 31, 2013)

Speaking of music...
If I were in jaeger I would totally play music in it, like "Moving on down the Road" while striding into a battle, and "Play that Funky Music" while in a fight or possibly "Everyone's Kung Fu Fighting" in a fight. Lastly, "Moves Like Jagger" is a possibility.


----------



## Janx (Aug 5, 2013)

Joker said:


> I've studied many films in school and I know about symbolism and connecting motifs but implementing them doesn't mean you can ignore or poorly develop the elements which make up a good or entertaining piece of work.




This point touches on something that bugged me about Lost and Prometheus.  Both felt more like Lindelhof knew a lot of symbols (like Day the Earth Stood Still's  character John Carpenter and having him sacrifice himself to save humanity would be symbolic of Jesus Christ who was a carpenter ).  It felt more like these symbols were sprinkled for sprinkles sake, rather than actually wire them into the final product.


----------



## jimtillman (Aug 5, 2013)

I really liked it


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw the movie because people I trust enjoyed it. I thought it was OK, but it was somewhat spoilt by a weak ending


[sblock]
I think it would have been a much stronger ending if the two heroes had died when closing the gate. At the very least the bloke should have died (no way was there time for him to get back through everything anyway!)

Having the two principles survive seemed like a cop-out to me.

And don't talk to be about Ron Perlman surviving the infant attack in the credits sequence. Gah.
[/sblock]


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Aug 6, 2013)

Plane Sailing said:


> I saw the movie because people I trust enjoyed it. I thought it was OK, but it was somewhat spoilt by a weak ending.




I agree with your comments but I suspect the things you describe are simply too much a part of this particular genre, to say nothing of the slightly childish (in the best sense) tone of the work.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 11, 2013)

Look at the date.


Here's a funny parody script that does good commentary on the various iffy bits of the plot:
http://www.the-editing-room.com/pacific-rim.html


----------



## Joker (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link jonesy.  Funny writer.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 11, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Here's a funny parody script that does good commentary on the various iffy bits of the plot:
> http://www.the-editing-room.com/pacific-rim.html




ROFLMAO at "I should point out that choosing to watch this movie means implicitly signing on to the whole "giant robots fight giant monsters" premise, so I don't wanna hear any Neil Degrasse Tysons out there complaining about square-cube laws or height-mass ratios or anything. That is OUT OF BOUNDS."


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2013)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> ROFLMAO at "I should point out that choosing to watch this movie means implicitly signing on to the whole "giant robots fight giant monsters" premise, so I don't wanna hear any Neil Degrasse Tysons out there complaining about square-cube laws or height-mass ratios or anything. That is OUT OF BOUNDS."




Really.  That'd be like sitting down to watch "Sharktopus" and not being on board for "mix of shark and octopus".


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Really.  That'd be like sitting down to watch "Sharktopus" and not being on board for "mix of shark and octopus".




Um...  Spoilers?


----------



## jonesy (Aug 12, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> Um...  Spoilers?



Sure: it was his sled.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> Um...  Spoilers?




No, silly.  Fins and tentacles.  Spoilers go on cars to make them look like they go fast.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone should put spoilers on the jaegers then.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 14, 2013)

Grumpy RPG Reviews said:


> Someone should put spoilers on the jaegers then.



And paint them red. Red ones go even faster.


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 14, 2013)

As you can clearly see from this technical readout, Coyote Tango was both one of the tallest Jaegers at over 28 helicopters tall, but was also one of the fastest due to early spoiler technology.


----------

